# 8pt with a rock



## dpoole (Sep 28, 2013)

Osage self bow,rivercane arrow, turkey feather fletch,south ga chert point


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 28, 2013)

Way  to go! That is defiantly a trophy!!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks good to me. Dave


----------



## tee p (Sep 28, 2013)

very,very cool!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome! Any deer would be trophy with primitive, but a big 8 point? Amazing


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome Donnie....How many years has this been a goal?


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 28, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## deadend (Sep 28, 2013)

That's a heckuva fine buck and my hat's off to you on the method!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice one for sure. Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2013)

love that second pic!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow man, Congratulations. Go back a few thousand years and you are one of the small percentage of people that could actually survive.


----------



## RPM (Sep 28, 2013)

Way to go Donnie!
Now that has got to feel good!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## buzzman (Sep 28, 2013)

Great job Donnie!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, sir! That's the way to do it, and not many ever do!


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 28, 2013)

Great job Donnie for me that is one of the top accomplishments in hunting.  What a trophy.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 28, 2013)

What an accomplishment!  Congratulations.  How far did he run and did the chert point give you a good blood trail?  From the looks of the blood on the arrow you got excellent penetration.  How many pounds does your self-bow pull?  Could we hear the whole story?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 28, 2013)

Very proud of you! Buddy


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2013)

Man I am glad you finally got rid of that dern unlucky rock.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice! A big congrats!


----------



## PRlongbow (Sep 28, 2013)

congratulations Donnie I'm very happy for you what a trophy.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 28, 2013)

Very awesome.  I was just telling my wife and kids about the select few of you who have accomplished such a feat.  That is what it is all about right there.  I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 28, 2013)

Went grocery shopping did ya...excellent d. poole


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 28, 2013)

Great shootin.      I knew them deer was in for it after we talked Friday.    Good job mr.   Poole.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow! Donnie that's awesome, I'm happy for you & proud of you. You guys just keep raisin' the bar! That's a nice buck with any weapon, but to take him the way you did makes it extra special!  Conratulations!!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 28, 2013)

That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Rod in SC (Sep 28, 2013)

Now thats a big deal right there!  Those river cane must be tough.
Congrats!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 29, 2013)

Very cool. Congrats on quite an achievement.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hotdiggitydang Donnie!!!!!!! Wow, just wow!! Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 29, 2013)

That is something to be proud of.  Congratulations.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats Donnie!  That's a great accomplishment. You should be mighty proud.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 29, 2013)

Good un Donnie . Congrats


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, that's the real deal. Congratulations.


----------



## devolve (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW Donnie, that's awesome!
Dan


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome job Mr. Poole! A beauty of a buck, and taken primitively. Can't top that.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome Mr Poole now thats Traditional


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice job  Mr. Donnie. Good looking buck.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2013)

Way to go, Brother Donnie!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2013)

That's the most awesome thing in the world!!!! And I know Tom was right there with you!!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats on a fine animal MR Poole.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 29, 2013)

O.K. we all know you aint no typist, and no one will think yer bragging if you'll just tell us all how it went down! no detail is too small, because many of us aspire to do what you have accomplished. Tell it, Tell it, Tell it!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 29, 2013)

Way to go Mr. Poole!!!!! Sure would like to hear the story when you get time.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 30, 2013)

Way to go Brother ....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 30, 2013)

Dang Poole, your arrow is bent. Is that an arrow that goes around a tree in the way? Congrats. mikE


----------



## robert carter (Sep 30, 2013)

Good job Mr. Poole. Outstanding!!RC


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Donnie, that's the way to get it done


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Donnie. Beautiful buck!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 30, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 30, 2013)

Proud for you Donnie!  Congrats !


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2013)

That's amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 30, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> O.K. we all know you aint no typist, and no one will think yer bragging if you'll just tell us all how it went down! no detail is too small, because many of us aspire to do what you have accomplished. Tell it, Tell it, Tell it!!!



The good Lord was helping out


----------



## D'Riverrat (Sep 30, 2013)

Way  Cool!!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 1, 2013)

Just the beginning. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome trophy!


----------



## gurn (Oct 3, 2013)

Man that somthin eles. Congratulations I know you was proud.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome job, mr. Poole.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey can we see a close up on the arrowhead you used?


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 7, 2013)

That's awesome!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 8, 2013)

Love it Donnie. Congrats. I waiting to be able to do that my self. Been making my rock arrows and an osage in the works.   Once again great job.


----------



## bbb6765 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't imagine anything better than that!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 1, 2013)

There has been several big deer killed this year, but this one to me is still the most impressive!


----------



## ALwoodsman (Nov 4, 2013)

That is awsome!


----------



## gurn (Nov 4, 2013)

Now thats one ta be real proud of.


----------

